# اجهزة تبييض وصقل الأسنان *****



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

يتردد كثير من الناس عيادات طب الأسنان لا لمعالجة اسنانهم من النخر والتسوس او القلع نتيجة 

تلف اسنانهم لحالات مرضية اخرى بل انهم يعانون من اصفرار او وجود بقع سوداء نتيجة شرب

الشاي او القهوى او التدخين .

وان اجهزة التبييض الضوئية التي تجعل الأسنان ناصعة البياض لها تأثير جانبي ومستقبلي حسب 

احصائيات كثيرة تنشر هنا وهناك ومدى تأثيرها على البنية الداخلية للأسنان .

تعالو معي لكي نتعرف على الطريقة التقليدية المثلى لصقل وتلميع الأسنان .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## غيث طارق (22 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا للاخ شكري على هذه المعلومات القيمة
احب ان اضيف قليلا حول الموضوع
المرحلة التالية بعد قبضة التنظيف هي الاجزاء المطاطية التي تركب على القبضة والتي تختلف باشكالها ودرجة مطاطيتها وهي تحمل المادة المستخدمة بالتلميع وهي على نوعين
اما ان تكون معاجين تبييض او ان تكون باودر تنظيف وصقل
اما التكلسات التي تتشكل على الاسنان فيتم ازالتها اولا باستخدام قبضة التنظيف بالامواج فوق الصوتية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة .

يمكن ازالة التكلسات التي تحيط الأسنان واسفل اللثة بواسطة Ultra Sonic Scaler ذات الذبذب 32

كيلو هرتز وايضا بواسطة Air Scaler ذات الذبذبة 6-12 كيلو هيرتز كما في الرابط التالي .

اضغط هنا .

شكرا لأضافتك .

البغدادي .:84:


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## محمد الواثق (29 يناير 2008)

تشكر عزيزي ::::::::::::


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 مارس 2008)

تحية طيبة .

اريد اسأل سؤال : ماهي السرعة المناسبة لألة الحفر التي تحقق أكثر كفاءة لصقل الأسنان وتبيّضها ؟

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية...


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م مصطفى الجنابي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## mahr2 (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه والمفيده بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع على مروركم وردودكم .

تقبلوا فائق الاحترام والقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## lenda (2 مارس 2009)

من لديه شركه اجهزه طب أسنان


----------



## lenda (2 مارس 2009)

من لديه شركه اجهزه طب أسنان و مهتم لمعرفه جهاز الليز الجديد ارجو مراسلتي على العنوان التالي: [email protected]


----------



## blackhorse (3 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا غالى وربنا يكرمك ويعليك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مروكم وردودكم .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مروكم وردودكم .

البغدادي


----------



## belal-alsharaa (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا يابش شكرى و وفقك الله


----------



## belal-alsharaa (14 مايو 2009)

عودتنا على كرمك واخلاقك وبدنا نقدم شي كمان منا ....مشكور جداجدا


----------



## بشار ابو ايوب (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ البغدادي تحية عطرة لك سؤالك عن سرعة وقبض اليد البطيء تعتمد على نوع المقبض هناك مقابض تعطيك سرعة 1:1 وهناك مقابض تعطيك سرع مختلفة اي اما ان تكون سرعة المقبض نفس سرعة الماطور او اسرع او اقل 
والدكتور هو الذي يحدد السرعة المناسبة . 



اخوك بشار ابو ايوب


----------



## e.berakdar (22 سبتمبر 2010)

:16: جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر للجميع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العيون الدامعة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور استاذ شكري على هذا الموضوع


----------



## هازي (24 فبراير 2012)

merci


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 فبراير 2012)

بشار ابو ايوب قال:


> الاخ البغدادي تحية عطرة لك سؤالك عن سرعة وقبض اليد البطيء تعتمد على نوع المقبض هناك مقابض تعطيك سرعة 1:1 وهناك مقابض تعطيك سرع مختلفة اي اما ان تكون سرعة المقبض نفس سرعة الماطور او اسرع او اقل
> والدكتور هو الذي يحدد السرعة المناسبة .
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا على سؤالك .
اغلب اطباء الاسنان ليس لديهم معرفة حول السرعة الدورانية المثالية او المفترضة عند صقل الاسنان
وتلميعها بواسطة القبضة , او عند استخدام مواد الصقل .
لأن سرعة الدوران العالية توثر سلبا عند ملامسة اللثة التي بدورها تحدث ضررا بالغا بها .
او عدم كفاءة الصقل وغيرا .
هناك قبضات مخصصة وخاصة لصقل الاسنان .
الموضوع يطول شرحه ويحتاج الى مجهود كبير .
واستطيع الاجابة على اي سؤال محدد على الموضوع .
وليعذرني طبيب الاسنان , لانني كلما سألت طبيب اسنان عن السرعة لصقل الاسنان لم يجيب عليه.
واذا يوجد اعتراض اقبل الجواب .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق

البغدادي


----------

